# NCEES Sample test



## chess5329 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tought!

Now that we have a complete sample test for each depth module "Is this meaning that we can expect more difficulty and tricky (pay more attention to details)problems in the real test?....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Happy (Feb 7, 2011)

It could just mean that NCEES is looking for more $$$, and how better to make extra $$$ than to sell sample exams. They might have broken the modules out this time hoping that some people will buy multiple depth modules too (something I've heavily considered myself).


----------



## maximus808 (Feb 8, 2011)

I heard the new sample exams have new problems from the older versions. Any sample questions from the NCEES are worth getting in my opinion. Chess, don't fall into the same trap I did and think just by doing the NCEES questions I would be fine for the real exam. For some, that my play true, but for me, it was the getting myself use to doing problems every day until I could do them in my sleep. The more problems you do, the more prepared you will be. I passed the exam this past October and the extra problems I did definitely paid off hard. I felt so much more confident in the 2nd round and it was because of the practice. Think of it like a sport, the more practice you do, the more prepared you will be. You won't be sorry by doing more problems. Just don't stop until the exam. Be sure to cover you weakness and tighten up your strengths. Good luck!


----------



## chess5329 (Feb 8, 2011)

maximus808 said:


> I heard the new sample exams have new problems from the older versions. Any sample questions from the NCEES are worth getting in my opinion. Chess, don't fall into the same trap I did and think just by doing the NCEES questions I would be fine for the real exam. For some, that my play true, but for me, it was the getting myself use to doing problems every day until I could do them in my sleep. The more problems you do, the more prepared you will be. I passed the exam this past October and the extra problems I did definitely paid off hard. I felt so much more confident in the 2nd round and it was because of the practice. Think of it like a sport, the more practice you do, the more prepared you will be. You won't be sorry by doing more problems. Just don't stop until the exam. Be sure to cover you weakness and tighten up your strengths. Good luck!


that's a very good advice Max!

Actually I'll try harder this time and the comparison you do about that it is like a sport that's exactly right.

Max could you tell me what were the references did you use this last time?....I'm looking to complete my study reference material.

Thanks


----------

